# Επιπρόσθετα > Ενέργεια: Εξοικονόμιση, Άλλες Μορφές Παραγωγής >  >  ΚΑΤΑΣΚΕΥΗ ΑΕΙΚΙΝΗΤΟΥ

## alekos22

καλησπερα.

σκεφτομε την κατασκευη ενος αεικινητου συστήματος.
Το σύστημα θα αποτελειται απο ενα δυναμο αυτοκινητου, ενα μοτερ 0,25ΗP, ενα power inverter 350W.
Σκοπος μου ειναι να λειτουργουν τεσσερις λαμπες οικονομιας συνολικα 44W για μια αποθηκη.
Στοιχεία συστήματος μοτερ 0,25ΗΡ ~ 186watt 2700 στροφών
Λάμπες οικονομιας 4*11~ 44watt
δυναμο αυτοκινητου 12v 90amp στις 1200 στροφες
σταθεροποιητης τασεως.

θα λειτουργήσει?

----------


## Αποστόλης1

Αεικινήτως αν τροφοδοτείς το μοτέρ με 230

----------

xifis (12-04-11)

----------


## Nemmesis

το αγαπημενο μου θεμα με τα αεικινητα...

----------


## Αποστόλης1

> το αγαπημενο μου θεμα με τα αεικινητα...



αλλά τη λύση την κρατάς μυστική

----------


## moutoulos

Οχι πάλι αυτό το θέμα ................, 500 σελίδες είχε το προηγούμενο.

----------


## spyropap

Αχ Αλέκο στα βαθιά νερά μπήκες. Και δεν ξέρω εάν το πρόσεξες αυτά τα νερά είναι γεμάτα καρχαρίες..
Εντάξει παίδες δεν χρειάζεται να του πιείτε το αίμα του ανθρώπου, καλό σκοπό έχει.

Ναι Αλέκο εάν το παλέψεις θα λειτουργήσει, όμως δεν θα καταφέρεις να έχει απόδοση τέτοια ώστε 
να σε ικανοποιεί. Δεν θα πάρεις έξοδο μεγαλύτερη από την είσοδο μετρημένη σε Watt.

Εάν το προσπαθήσεις θα έχεις ένα αποτέλεσμα που δεν θα είναι συμφέρον με πολλές απώλειες (τις οποίες μάλλον δεν έχεις υπολογίσει).
Θα κερδίσεις όμως αρκετή εμπειρία.
Ίσως ξέρεις πως το utube είναι γεμάτο από τέτοιου τύπου ιδέες.
Εάν ήξερες και πόσο χρόνο, κόπο, χρήμα έχουμε ξοδέψει προσπαθώντας να πετύχουμε την μαγική συνταγή..

Καλό θα ήταν να έχεις ένα ποιο ολοκληρωμένο σχέδιο καλύτερα υπολογισμένο διότι μόνο η ιδέα δεν αρκεί.

Εγώ σου προτείνω να ξεκινήσεις γνωριμία με ένα δυναμό, ένα μοτέρ, ένα inverter κι έτσι να έχεις την εμπειρία για το τι είναι αυτά που θέλεις να χρησιμοποιήσεις.
Τότε θα καταλάβεις πως όλα τα παραπάνω είναι μηχανές που μετασχηματίζουν την ενέργεια με μεγάλες απώλειες δυστυχώς.

Εάν θέλεις να προχωρήσεις θα προσπαθήσουμε να σε βοηθήσουμε (όχι όλοι – κάποιοι έχουν βαρεθεί να παίζουν –έχουν σοβαρότερα θέματα διαβίωσης –έτσι πρέπει).

----------


## Τρελός Επιστήμονας

Κάποτε ένας γνωστός μου ταξιτζής μου είχε προτείνει την ιδέα ενός αεικινήτου μηχανισμού που θα μπορούσε να προσαρμοστεί στην οροφή ενός αυτοκινήτου. Η ιδέα ήταν να τοποθετηθεί μια γεννήτρια με έλικα (ανεμογεννήτρια) η οποία με την κίνηση του οχήματος μέσα στον σέρα θα παρήγαγε ηλεκτρική ενέργεια και θα επέστερφε την ενέργεια πίσω στο αυτοκίνητο μέσω ενός ηλεκτροκινητήρα κάνοντας μεγάλη οικονομία ενέργειας. Του απάντησα ότι είναι ανέφικτο διότι η ενέργεια θα προήρχετο από την κίνηση του αυτοκινήτου (αγνόησα την περίπτωση να υπήρχε αντίθετος άνεμος διότι δεν μας ενδιέφερε) και η αντίδραση της έλικας θα φρενάριζε το όχημα (το καταλαβαίνει και ένας μαθητής της Α Λυκείου). Ο τύπος όμως δεν μπορούσε να το καταλάβει...

Η ιδέα του αεικίνητου παραβιάζει την αρχή διατήρησης της ενέργειας και γιαυτό το λόγο χαρακτηρίζεται "ανέφικτη"  και όχι "αδύνατη", για να είμαστε επιστημονικά ακριβείς.

----------


## spyropap

Πάντως εγώ χαίρομαι που άνοιξε ξανά ένα τέτοιο θέμα. Το προηγούμενο είχε τόσα πολλά σκουπίδια και παραπληροφόρηση που είναι μεγάλο, αντιαισθητικό και αποτρέπει όποιον ενδιαφέρεται. Ακόμα και τους klingon είδαμε εκεί, όμως καμία άξια προσπάθεια.

Όλοι που έγραψαν εκεί ότι δεν γίνονται αυτά τα πράγματα εννοούσαν βέβαια ότι δεν γίνονται στο εργαστήριο τους.
Και πώς να γίνει κάτι όταν αντί να υπάρχει συνεργασία πετάγεται ο κάθε ένας και γράφει για το μακρύ του…

Λοιπόν εγώ που ασχολούμαι πολλά χρόνια με αυτό το θέμα και έχω απορροφήσει τόση γνώση και ιδέες από το δίκτυο, δηλώνω ότι παρ ότι προσπάθησα αρκετές φορές θα προσπαθήσω κι άλλες για να πετύχω καλύτερη γεύση στην σούπα του αεικίνητου.

Και είναι σχετικό τι θεωρεί ο κάθε ένας αεικίνητο. Αρκετά αεικίνητα έχω δει σε φωτό, βίντεο, μουσεία, βιβλία κα. που χρησιμοποιούν στοιχεία της φύσης για να λειτουργούν αεικινήτως δίχως εξωτερική πηγή τροφοδοσίας. Ίσως μόνο για την εκκίνηση τους.

Και μόνο ότι αυτοί που τα εμπνεύστηκαν πραγματοποίησαν ένα μικρό θαύμα είναι σπουδαίο.
Εάν κάποιοι λένε ότι αυτά δεν υπάρχουν συμβαίνει διότι είναι αρνητικοί στο να δεχτούν κάτι διαφορετικό.

Αυτό που συμβαίνει όταν ανοίγει θέμα αεικίνητου είναι να κατακλύζεται από σκουπίδια που δυσκολεύουν την αξιολόγηση των πολύτιμων πληροφοριών.
Είναι μερικοί που μου έχουν πει “Τι να βγω να δείξω – να γελάνε όλοι οι γελοίοι –άσε γελάω καλύτερα εγώ μαζί τους”

Να γιατί το θέμα αεικίνητο δεν έχει βγάλει καρπούς.
Με χαρά να δω ουσιαστικές τοποθετήσεις, σχέδια, υπολογισμούς, ακόμα και ευφάνταστα σενάρια.
Γιατί όχι να πάω και μέχρι την Λάρισα να χαιρετήσω φίλους, να δώσω και ενέργεια στον Αλέκο που την ζητάει.

----------


## Nemmesis

Σπυρο στο αλλο θεμα εγω ημουν απο αυτους που το αλλο θεμα ελεγε οτι δεν γινεται ΠΟΥΘΕΝΑ!!! ουτε στο εργαστιριο μας ουτε σε πανεπιστιμιακου επιπεδου εργαστιρια...
δεν προκειται να γραψω παλι εδω γιατι δεν γινεται... οποιος θελει ας παει στο αλλο θεμα με τα " πολλά σκουπίδια και παραπληροφόρηση" οπως λες και εσυ να διαβασει τη λεω... εδω εσεις απλα δεν ψαχνετε το αεικινητο μονο αλλα θελετε να σας δινει και ενεργεια... ελεος... σαφως και οποιος θελει μπορει να το δοκιμασει.. αλλα σε μια αστοχια ας διαβασει και λιγο για να καταλαβει για πιο λογι γινεται αυτο.. 

Σπυρο με τα " πολλά σκουπίδια και  παραπληροφόρηση" ελπιζω να μην εννοεις τα δικα μου λογια...

----------


## klik

τσάμπα χάρηκα και εγώ βλέποντας τον (προτότυπο  :Laughing: ) τίτλο...θα δούμε οδηγίες DIY επιτέλους (ήρθε και η λυπητερή της ΔΕΗ πριν λίγες μέρες :Cursing: ), αλλά πάλι στην αναμονή τη βλέπω  :Biggrin:

----------


## μποζονιο

Κοιτα οτι μας λενε στα πανεπιστημια ξερουμε.. η τεχνολογια και οι θεωριες αλλαζουν με τον καιρο..

----------


## Γιώργος Φυσικός

> Κοιτα οτι μας λενε στα πανεπιστημια ξερουμε.. η τεχνολογια και οι θεωριες αλλαζουν με τον καιρο..



και οι καθηγητές πανεπ κάνουν λάθη. μη σκας. είχα έναν που επέμενε ότι είναι _βαθμοί kelvin_. παράνοια. να βαράς όχι μόνο το κεφάλι αλλά ολόκληρος να κοπανιέσαι στον τοίχο.

----------


## duomax03

> Η κβαντική θεωρία ισχύει _πάντα_.
> 
> Η κλασσική μηχανική ισχύει _μόνο_  στον μακρόκοσμο.
> 
> Δεν θα ακυρώσω το πτυχίο μου ούτε τις γνώσεις μου από κάποιον άσχετο, μη χεστούμε.



H κβαντική θεωρία υπάρχει μόνο σε επίπεδο σωματιδιακό.Στην καθημερινή ζωή ισχύει μόνο η Φυσική του Νεύτωνα. Μην παραπληροφορείτε τον κόσμο. Σωστά να λέγονται τα πράγματα. Το δέντρο απέξω από το σπίτι σου υπάρχει είτε το παρατηρείς, είτε όχι. Απλά !!! 

Άσχετος είσαι εσύ. Αν ήσουν σχετικός ,όλο και κάπου θα δούλευες σαν Φυσικός και δεν θα έγραφες ασυναρτησίες όλοκληρη μέρα σε ένα FORUM ηλεκτρονικών.

----------


## duomax03

> Η κβαντικη θεωρια εκτεινεται στους μηχανισμους του συμπαντος και κατ'επεκταση μπορει να εξηγησει μακροσκοπικα φαινομενα...
> 
> http://www.physics4u.gr/blog/?p=2335



"Αλλά ο μακροσκοπικός κόσμος στη μελέτη αυτή επηρεάζει και τον κβαντική  κόσμο, στο ότι οι δονήσεις του κρυστάλλου ανάγκασαν τα ηλεκτρόνια να  ανοίξουν σήραγγα σε μεγάλες ομάδες, λιγότερο ή περισσότερο σε  συγχρονισμό με τις δονήσεις του κρυστάλλου."

ναι, χαίρω πολύ. Δεν τα έχεις καταλάβει καλά!!!

----------


## -nikos-

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Tddfk...eature=related







λινκ και βιντεο [απο τα πιο επιτυχημενα]

----------


## kpetros

> Η κβαντική θεωρία ισχύει _πάντα_.
> 
> Η κλασσική μηχανική ισχύει _μόνο_  στον μακρόκοσμο.
> 
> Δεν θα ακυρώσω το πτυχίο μου ούτε τις γνώσεις μου από κάποιον άσχετο, μη χεστούμε.



ναι , ειμαι ασχετος , δεν εχω παρει καλα καλα πτυχιο ηλεκτρολογου ακομα , μα παρολαυατα μου αρεσουν πολυ ολα τουτα , και για αυτο οτιδηποτε σε ντοκιματερ περι τετοιων θεματων πεσει στα χερια μου αμεσως το λιωνω . 
ΑΝ η κβαντικη θεωρια υσχιε στα παντα , δεν θα υπηρχαν κοριφαια μυαλα να ψαχνουν την εξισωση που συνδεει τα παντα στο συμπαν . 

Αλλα μαλλον ξεφυγαμε , πως απο αεικινητη μηχανη , επεσε ερωτηση για ηλεκτρονιο δεν το καταλαβα . 
στην τελικη μια μηχανη αποκλιετε να ειναι στο μεγεθος αυτο , οποτε ετσι και αλλιως εφαρμοζονται οι νομοι που μαθαινουμε στα σχολεια και οχι σε αστρικα πυρινικα διαγαλαξιακα μαθηματικοφυσικα πραματα . 

Η μονη ελπιδα για αεικινητη μηχανη ειναι να βρεθει κατι καινουργιο , μια καινουργια δυναμη , διασταση , οτιδηποτε , προς το παρον ας καιμε βενζινη με 2ε

----------


## Γιώργος Φυσικός

ναι, επειδή εγώ δεν έχω μάθει κβαντική φυσική από ντοκιμαντέρ, αλλά σε πανεπιστήμιο, και δεν είναι ότι ήταν ένα μάθημα, ήταν τρία.

η κβαντική φυσική ισχύει και στον μικρόκοσμο και στον μακρόκοσμο. Η κλασσική θεωρία είναι πειραματική και κατά προσέγγιση. Στην κλασσική θεωρία καταλήγεις όταν ξεκινήσεις από τους νόμους της κβαντικής φυσικής και τους εφαρμόσεις στον μακρόκοσμο.

According to the correspondence principle between classical and quantum mechanics, all objects obey the laws of  quantum mechanics, and classical mechanics is just an approximation for  large systems of objects (or a statistical quantum mechanics of a large  collection of particles). The laws of classical mechanics thus follow  from the laws of quantum mechanics as a statistical average at the limit  of large systems or large quantum numbers.

αδίκως κοντράρετε.

(περί της θεωρίας των πάντων, η ενοποίηση δεν προβλέπει κλασσική μηχανική. η κλασσική μηχανική δεν είναι καμία θεμελιώδης δύναμη... )

----------


## duomax03

Έλα μωρέ τώρα…έχεις μάθει φυσική πανεπιστημιακού επιπέδου.. καλά τώρα
Τα περισσότερα τμήματα φυσικής ( ΕΚΤΟΣ από το Αθήνας ) είναι μεταλυκειακού επιπέδου…Σιγά τα αυγά. Πέτρες μαθαίνετε. Μπούρδες χωρία πρακτική εφαρμογή. Μερικά Τ.Ε.Ι. είναι πιο δύσκολα να τα τελειώσεις. Για πήγαινε στου ΗΛΕΚΤΡΟΝΙΚΟΥΣ να δεις τι σκούρα θα τα βρεις.. και έλα πες μου

----------


## duomax03

Βάζετε πέντε ελατήρια σε μια γυάλα και ψάχνετε να βρείτε την ιδιοσυχνότητα του συστήματος...μ@@@κιες

----------


## Γιώργος Φυσικός

όσα δεν φτάνει η αλεπού...

----------


## Γιώργος Φυσικός

εκτός από το αθήνας λέει μπαχαχχχα αυτοί δεν ήταν που, κάτι χρόνια πριν, την ηλεκτρο 2 την βγάλανε από υποχρεωτικό και το μόνο που κάνουνε δεν είναι καν ηλεκτρομαγνητισμός αλλά ηλεκτρο_στατική_? Που στο ανάλυση 2 κάνουν με 2 ώρες τη βδομάδα αυτά που εμείς εμβαθυναμε σε 3-4 μαθήματα; που δεν έχουν θερμοδυναμική καν στο πρόγραμμα; ας μη συνεχίσω

----------


## -nikos-

να ανοιξουμε και ενα θεμα για την Αθανασια 

και την αεναη νιωτη.

Υπαρχει κανεις που πιστευει οτι μπορουμε να ζησουμε για παντα ??

----------


## Γιώργος Φυσικός

και πες ότι γίνεται... θα το ήθελες;

----------


## μποζονιο

> Έλα μωρέ τώρα…έχεις μάθει φυσική πανεπιστημιακού επιπέδου.. καλά τώρα
> Τα περισσότερα τμήματα φυσικής ( ΕΚΤΟΣ από το Αθήνας ) είναι μεταλυκειακού επιπέδου…Σιγά τα αυγά. Πέτρες μαθαίνετε. Μπούρδες χωρία πρακτική εφαρμογή. Μερικά Τ.Ε.Ι. είναι πιο δύσκολα να τα τελειώσεις. Για πήγαινε στου ΗΛΕΚΤΡΟΝΙΚΟΥΣ να δεις τι σκούρα θα τα βρεις.. και έλα πες μου



 :hahahha:  τα μαθηματικα που μας βαζουνε να μαθουμε στις φυσικες επιστημες ειναι παλουκια.. .... και δεν ειναι 4 χρονακια οπως τα υπολοιπα πτυχια.. οποτε μη εξαπτεσαι ουτε να βαζεις την ειδικοτητα σου πανω απ΄τις γνωσεις σου, αυτο το κανουν οσοι ειναι ανιδεοι και βγαζουν τις σχολες παπαγαλια, φτου εχω φαει το καλοκαιρι μου μεσα διαβαζοντας αν ημουν σε καμια σχολη ηλεκτρολογιας θα ειχα παει ηδη στη σαλαμυκονο αχαχαχαχαχα

----------


## Γιώργος Φυσικός

μποζόνιε, μη μου κουνιέσαι έτσι, αρνάκι άσπρο και παχί απρόσχετα πηδούσες, αν οι μηχανολόγοι δεν στήνανε τον atlas στο cern @@ πειράματα θα κάναμε

εκτός αν περιμένεις από θεωρητικούς να στήσουν πείραμα; ούτε πόρτα δεν ξέρουν να ανοίγουν.

----------


## Γιώργος Φυσικός

μποζόνιε... οι μηχανικοί σπουδάζουν 5 χρόνια... οι πανεπιστημιακοί 4... κάτι έχεις μπλέξει ή κάτι δεν καταλαβαίνω από αυτά που γράφεις

----------


## duomax03

> τα μαθηματικα που μας βαζουνε να μαθουμε στις φυσικες επιστημες ειναι  παλουκια.. .... και δεν ειναι 4 χρονακια οπως τα υπολοιπα πτυχια.. οποτε  μη εξαπτεσαι ουτε να βαζεις την ειδικοτητα σου πανω απ΄τις γνωσεις σο



Μπράβο-μπράβο εύγε. Και λοιπόν ; Τι έγινε ; Βγες στην αγορά εργασίας και πες τους ότι γνωρίζεις μαθηματικά. Ποιός χέστηκε ;Kατσαβίδι ξέρεις να πιάνεις ; Τεχνολογικές εφαρμογές παίζουν έξω. Και από αυτές δεν παίρνεις χαμπάρι..

----------


## μποζονιο

δικιο εχεις και εγω μηχανολογος ηθελα να γινω.. κρυφη μου επιθυμια  :Tongue2:

----------


## Γιώργος Φυσικός

τα μαθηματικά δεν είναι κατσαβίδι, κάφρε.

τα μαθηματικά είναι εργαλείο για να αναπτύξεις τον εγκέφαλό σου. Τα μαθηματικά δεν είναι πραγματιστικά ούτε μαθαίνονται - ακριβώς -. Το να μελετάς μαθηματικά, είναι για το μυαλό σου ό,τι είναι το τζογκινγκ για το σώμα σου. 

τα μαθηματικά σου μαθαίνουν αναλυτική σκέψη, πώς να σπας μεγάλα προβλήματα σε μικρότερα, πως να χειρίζεσαι ασάφειες κτλ κτλ

τα μαθηματικά ξεχωρίζουν από όλα τα άλλα ζητήματα γιατί είναι το μοναδικό απολύτως αφηρημένο. Είναι το μόνο αντικείμενο που κατασκευάστηκε απολύτως εξ'ολοκλήρου από τους ανθρώπους... Όμως επειδή δεν σχετίζεται καθ'όλου με τον φυσικό κόσμο είναι το πλέον αφύσικο να το μάθει το ανθρώπινο μυαλό.

----------


## duomax03

τώρα ένα μνμ και στους moderators. Για αυτό τον χαρακτηρισμό που γράφει ο γιώργος 



> τα μαθηματικά δεν είναι κατσαβίδι, *κάφρε*



. Aν το πω να πάει να γαμηθεί και να τα βάλει στο κώλο του που έχει γίνει πλατεία από το καθισιό, θα με κάνετε bann ;

----------


## Γιώργος Φυσικός

λιγότερο προσβλητικό θα ήταν από την προσβολή στις γνώσεις μου και την προσπάθεια και τον χρόνο που έχω καταβάλλει στις σπουδές μου.

_κάφρε_

----------


## duomax03

Γιώργο εσύ που ξέρεις τόσα πολλά Γιώργο και έχεις γνώμη για όλα πες μου ποια είναι ή άποψή σου για  το μποζόνιο του χικσ; είναι πράγματι το σύμπαν μια διακύμανση του κενού ;  το πείραμα του CERN τι καινούργιο θα μας φέρει ; υπάρχουν τελικά  φαντάσματα ; τι γνωρίζεις για το πείραμα αίνσταίν-ρόζεν ;

Πες μας δάσκαλε θέλουμε να σε ακούσουμε

έλα άσε τις μαλακίες γιατί αν θα σε ρωτήσω κάτι στη φυσική δεν θα ξέρεις να απαντήσεις και θα γίνεις ρεζίλι ...

----------


## Γιώργος Φυσικός

δεν άρχισα εγώ τις μαλακίες, αφήνω τον ειδικό στο θέμα να τις σταματήσει

----------


## KOKAR

αφιερωμένο εξαιρετικά !

----------

-nikos- (30-07-12), 

αλπινιστης (30-07-12), 

aeonios (05-08-12), 

steliosb (30-07-12)

----------


## tao

Αχ παναγία μου ποιά σας έχω βαρεθεί μόνο λόγια και από έργα τίποτα

----------


## duomax03

Δηλαδή ρε μεγάλε όταν λες έργα εννοείς ότι θέλεις κατασκευή έτοιμη. Έτσι δεν είναι ;

----------


## patent61

> Υπαρχει κανεις που πιστευει οτι μπορουμε να ζησουμε για παντα ??



Ναι, μετά θάνατο.

----------


## Γιώργος Φυσικός

Patent, εχει σημασια. Διαφορετικα αρθρα σε διαφορετικες γλωσσες εχουν διαφορετικα επιπεδα ασφαλειας και αξιοπιστιας. Το οτι ειναι γραμμενο στο wikipedia δεν σημαινει οτι ειναι σωστο. ΤΙ εχει γραμμενο σαν πληροφορια εχει σημασια, επισης. Πχ μαθηματικοι τυποι που μπορεις να τους επαληθευσεις με χαρτι κ μολυβι ειναι οκ, προφανως. Αντιστοιχα, περιγραφες φαινομενων που μπορεις να τα κανεις στο σπιτι σου... Πειραμα διπλης σχισμης που αναδεικνυει την κυματοσωματιδιακη φυση του φωτος μπορεις να το κανεις με ενα laser pointer. Μετα πας σε ελεγχο πηγων και αναφορων. Αν λεει στο wikipedia οτι καποιος εκανε κατι χωρις να λεει πως και χωρις αναφορες, ειναι υποπτο. Εξηγησεις επιστημονικα εμπεριστατομενες ομως με ενα καρο παραπομπες ειναι αξιοπιστες.

Κ.ο.κ.

----------


## spyropap

> Αχ παναγία μου ποιά σας έχω βαρεθεί μόνο λόγια και από έργα τίποτα



Υπάρχουν ωραιότατες κατασκευές που θα μπορούσαν να είναι αεικίνητες εάν κανένας αστάθμητος παράγοντας δεν διακόπτει την λειτουργία τους.
Μην νομίσετε όμως πως οι αεικίνητες μηχανές παράγουν και ωφέλιμο έργο εκτός από την συνεχή κίνηση τους..

Στην φωτο βλέπετε τον "αεικίνητο" επαγωγικό κινητήρα μου που γυρνά συνεχώς καταναλώνοντας 12V 100mA που παίρνει από το σύστημα με τα φωτοβολταϊκά τον φορτιστή και τις μπαταρίες που έχω στην ταράτσα.

Επειδή το ενεργειακό σύστημα αποδίδει περίπου 150W και η κατανάλωση είναι μόνο για νυκτερινό φωτισμό με led, το επαγωγικό μοτέρ μπορεί να λειτουργεί ασταμάτητα με την προϋπόθεση πως το σύστημα δεν θα χαλάσει, θα υπάρχει ηλιοφάνεια, και τίποτα δεν θα σταθεί εμπόδιο στην λειτουργία του.

Το επαγωγικό μοτέρ που βλέπετε έχει μηδενικές τριβές καθώς αιωρείται σε μαγνητικό πεδίο.
Ο δίσκος περιστρέφεται με περίπου 3000 σαλ. Λειτουργεί ασταμάτητα αρκετούς μήνες, εκτός μιας περίπτωσης που έκανα συντήρηση/επέκταση στο σύστημα και το διέκοψα.

Αυτός ο επαγωγικός κινητήρας είναι ένα dwarma wheel που σκοπό έχει να προκαλεί την εύνοια των πνευμάτων αφού είναι αφιερωμένο σε βουδικό/ινδουιστικό θεό.
Είναι γνωστό πως οι βουδιστές/ινδουιστές συνηθίζουν να προσεύχονται γυρνώντας τροχούς προσευχής. Αυτός ο τροχός είναι σύγχρονος αλλά φορτωμένος με ευχές/προσευχές.

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 36014 Συνημμένο Αρχείο 36016Συνημμένο Αρχείο 36015

----------


## tzitzikas

> Έλα μωρέ τώρα…έχεις μάθει φυσική πανεπιστημιακού επιπέδου.. καλά τώρα
> Τα περισσότερα τμήματα φυσικής ( ΕΚΤΟΣ από το Αθήνας ) είναι μεταλυκειακού επιπέδου…Σιγά τα αυγά. Πέτρες μαθαίνετε. Μπούρδες χωρία πρακτική εφαρμογή. Μερικά Τ.Ε.Ι. είναι πιο δύσκολα να τα τελειώσεις. Για πήγαινε στου ΗΛΕΚΤΡΟΝΙΚΟΥΣ να δεις τι σκούρα θα τα βρεις.. και έλα πες μου



χαζομαρες. ειναι γνωστο οτι το φυσικο ειναι απο τις πλεον δύσκολες σχολές.

----------


## kpetros

εχω την μεγαλη απωρεια ...γιατι να κατσεις να φτιαξεις κατι τετοιο ? :P

----------


## Κυριακίδης

> εχω την μεγαλη απωρεια ...γιατι να κατσεις να φτιαξεις κατι τετοιο ? :P



Για τον απλούστατο λόγο ότι αν δεν υπήρχαν τέτοιοι "ερευνητικά"  άνθρωποι .... τώρα εσύ θα επικοινωνούσες μαζί μας αντί του πληκτρολόγιου σου 
Με σήματα καπνού όπως κάνανε οι Ινδιάνοι άλλοτε ... διάλεξε τι προτιμάς

----------


## Γιώργος Φυσικός

> Στην φωτο βλέπετε τον "αεικίνητο" επαγωγικό κινητήρα μου που γυρνά συνεχώς καταναλώνοντας 12V 100mA που παίρνει από το σύστημα με τα φωτοβολταϊκά τον φορτιστή και τις μπαταρίες που έχω στην ταράτσα.



παίρνει ενέργεια από κάπου, άρα δεν είναι αεικίνητο.





> Αυτός ο επαγωγικός κινητήρας είναι ένα dwarma wheel που σκοπό έχει να προκαλεί την εύνοια των πνευμάτων αφού είναι αφιερωμένο σε βουδικό/ινδουιστικό θεό.
> Είναι γνωστό πως οι βουδιστές/ινδουιστές συνηθίζουν να προσεύχονται γυρνώντας τροχούς προσευχής. Αυτός ο τροχός είναι σύγχρονος αλλά φορτωμένος με ευχές/προσευχές.



 :Hammer:

----------


## kpetros

> Για τον απλούστατο λόγο ότι αν δεν υπήρχαν τέτοιοι "ερευνητικά"  άνθρωποι .... τώρα εσύ θα επικοινωνούσες μαζί μας αντί του πληκτρολόγιου σου 
> Με σήματα καπνού όπως κάνανε οι Ινδιάνοι άλλοτε ... διάλεξε τι προτιμάς




δεν αντιλεγω , μακαρι να υπαρχουν πολυ σαν το παιδι και να δοκιμαζουν νεα πραματα 
αλλα αυτο ειναι απλα ενα μοτερ χωρις τριβες με πολυ χαμηλη καταναλωση....

----------


## spyropap

http://www.hlektronika.gr/forum/show...t=53753&page=3
Πριν 2 χρόνια στα #22, #24, #26 αυτού του θέματος έγραψα τις απόψεις μου για το τι είναι αεικίνητο.

Είναι αλήθεια πως δεν με ενδιαφέρει καθόλου η γνώμη σας γι αυτό και δεν το παρουσιάζω σαν κατασκευή.
Το ότι γυρίζει ασταμάτητα "αεικινήτος" για πολλούς μήνες είναι γεγονός.
Πιθανόν να μπορεί να λειτουργεί ακόμα και όταν κάποιοι που διαβάζουν αυτά τα μηνύματα θα έχουν πεθάνει.

Το ότι δεν προσφέρει αυτό που θα θέλατε αλλά κάτι άλλο είναι σίγουρο. Γι αυτό και δεν σας αρέσει.
Όμως μην ξεχνάτε πως το έβαλα εδώ για να δείξω πως υπάρχουν αεικίνητες μηχανές που βεβαίως από κάπου παίρνουν ενέργεια για να κινηθούν.
Όπως έχω γράψει ξανά ένας κατασκευαστής είναι ελεύθερος να χρησιμοποιήσει οποιαδήποτε πηγή ενέργειας απ όπου και εάν προέρχεται αυτή προκειμένου να πετύχει τον σκοπό του.

Έτσι εάν η πηγή ενέργειας είναι η πρίζα του δικτύου τότε δεν μπορεί μια μηχανή να είναι αεικίνητη.
Εάν όμως οι πηγές ενέργειας είναι ανανεώσιμες όπως ήλιος, αέρας, γήινο μαγνητικό πεδίο κλπ, τότε είναι σχεδόν αεικίνητη.

Ο επαγωγικός κινητήρας που βλέπετε είναι η μοναδική αεικίνητη μηχανή που έχει παρουσιαστεί σε αυτή την ισελίδα.
Για το θέμα αυτό έχουν γραφτεί πολλές χιλιάδες άχρηστες λέξεις και κανείς άλλος δεν έδειξε κάτι σχετικό ή παρόμοιο, 
γιατί απλά δεν έχει κανείς άλλος τέτοιο έργο.

Και τέλος έχετε την τύχη να θαυμάσετε αυτό το έργο τέχνης που είναι αφιερωμένο στον θεό.

Στο εργαστήριο μου έχω και άλλες κατασκευές ελεύθερης ενέργειας που όμως δεν θέλω να δείξω σε ανθρώπους που δεν γνωρίζω και δεν εκτιμώ. Κάποια μέλη έχουν επισκευτεί το κέντρο ηλεκτρόλυσης και έχουν θαυμάσει τα χειροποίητα ινβερτερ μου που προσφέρουν ελεύθερη ενέργεια, τις ανεμογεννήτριες και τους αντιδραστήρες Υδρογόνου.

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 36017

----------


## -nikos-

> Και τέλος έχετε την τύχη να θαυμάσετε αυτό το έργο τέχνης που είναι αφιερωμένο στον θεό.
> 
> Στο εργαστήριο μου έχω και άλλες κατασκευές ελεύθερης ενέργειας που όμως δεν θέλω να δείξω σε ανθρώπους που δεν γνωρίζω και δεν εκτιμώ. Κάποια μέλη έχουν επισκευτεί το κέντρο ηλεκτρόλυσης και έχουν θαυμάσει τα χειροποίητα ινβερτερ μου που προσφέρουν ελεύθερη ενέργεια, τις ανεμογεννήτριες και τους αντιδραστήρες Υδρογόνου.
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 36017






vawya kon dios spyros, come sta ?? bene ? babene ?

si usted no desea compartir las cosas
necesitamos que nos diga una y otra vez,,,,, 
no me importa en absoluto lo que se hace y quι no hacer.

----------


## Κυριακίδης

> δεν αντιλεγω , μακαρι να υπαρχουν πολυ σαν το παιδι και να δοκιμαζουν νεα πραματα 
> αλλα αυτο ειναι απλα ενα μοτερ χωρις τριβες με πολυ χαμηλη καταναλωση....



Αυτά που βλέπεις φίλε Πέτρο είναι για μένα "δείγματα " ανθρώπων που πολέμησαν και πλησίασαν την έννοια (Αεικίνητο) ... άλλοι το κατάφεραν μερικώς .. δηλαδή με κάποια αρχική ενέργεια .... άλλοι τα κατάφεραν χωρίς την επιστημονική ορολογία που θέλει το αεικίνητο άφθαρτο και δια παντός .. κτλ 

Όμως κάπου εκεί έξω πιστεύω απόλυτα ότι υπάρχει το τέλειο αεικίνητο απλά εμείς οι άνθρωποι δεν αγγίξαμε όλες τις παραπάνω τέλειες συνθήκες του τέλειου αεικίνητου. Και είναι ζήτημα χρόνου που κάποιος αργά ή γρήγορα θα το ανακαλύψει.

Και αυτό το στηρίζω στο ότι ήδη γνωρίζουμε ότι στο σύμπαν μας και στην φύση μας υπάρχουν όλες αυτές οι "δυνάμεις " που προμηνύουν ότι με κάποια δυνατή ανακάλυψη είναι επιτεύξιμο  κάτι τέτοιο. Όπως π.χ. η δύναμη της Άνωσης και της βαρύτητας ... όπου είναι ξεκαθαρισμένο ότι υπάρχουν ως δυνάμεις ... απλά μέχρι στιγμής ο άνθρωπος δεν μπόρεσε να τα συνδυάσει ή να βρει τρόπους να το εκμεταλλευτεί.

----------


## Γιώργος Φυσικός

"αεικίνητο" σημαίνει κάτι πολύ συγκεκριμένο. είναι ένα κλειστό σύστημα που δύναται να κινείται για πάντα. 

"κλειστό", με την επιστημονική έννοια, σημαίνει "χωρίς να παίρνει ή να δίνει ενέργεια". 

Από τη στιγμή που το μηχάνημα δέχεται ενέργεια από τον ήλιο προκειμένου να κινείται, δεν είναι κλειστό. Πρώτος λόγος που δεν είναι αεικίνητο.

"για πάντα", σημαίνει "για πάντα", όχι "περίπου", όχι "μέχρι να χαλάσουν οι πυκνωτές", ούτε "μέχρι να πεθάνω", μήτε "μέχρι να σβήσει ο ήλιος". 

Από τη στιγμή που το μηχάνημα έχει ημερομηνία λήξης, δεν μπορεί να λειτουργεί για πάντα. Δεύτερος λόγος που δεν είναι αεικίνητο.

Οποιοδήποτε καλοφτιαγμένο μηχάνημα που κινείται παίρνοντας ενέργεια από το περιβάλλον του μπορεί να πετύχει αυτό που πέτυχε το μηχάνημά σου. Δεν είναι κάτι μοναδικό ούτε ιδιαίτερο. Ενδιαφέρον, αλλά όχι αεικίνητο.

δεν σ'αρέσει; ούτε εμένα, αλλά οι κανόνες είναι αυτοί. Δεν γίνεται πρόοδος όταν παρερμηνεύουμε τους ορισμούς και ισχυριζόμαστε επιτυχία. 

σύμφωνα με τους νόμους της φύσης όπως τους ξέρουμε μέχρι τώρα και σύμφωνα με τον ορισμό που έχουμε δώσει, είναι αδύνατον να φτιαχτεί αεικίνητο. 

αυτό δεν εμποδίζει τους ανθρώπους να δείχνουν υπερβάλλοντα ζήλο στην αναζήτησή τους για αυτό. Όπως για την τέλεια γυναίκα (ή άντρα) ένα πράμα.

----------


## Γιώργος Φυσικός

> Και αυτό το στηρίζω στο ότι ήδη γνωρίζουμε ότι στο σύμπαν μας και στην φύση μας υπάρχουν όλες αυτές οι "δυνάμεις " που προμηνύουν ότι με κάποια δυνατή ανακάλυψη είναι επιτεύξιμο  κάτι τέτοιο. Όπως π.χ. η δύναμη της Άνωσης και της βαρύτητας ... όπου είναι ξεκαθαρισμένο ότι υπάρχουν ως δυνάμεις ... απλά μέχρι στιγμής ο άνθρωπος δεν μπόρεσε να τα συνδυάσει ή να βρει τρόπους να το εκμεταλλευτεί.



άνωση και βαρύτητα είναι το ίδιο. ένα αυτό.

δεύτερον, βαρύτητα έχει ήδη χρησιμοποιηθεί για να κλέψεις (δήθεν) ενέργεια, όταν στέλνουν οχήματα στο διάστημα και εκμεταλλεύονται την κίνηση πλανήτη για να το επιταχύνουν.

τρίτον, το ότι υπάρχει η θεμελιώδης δύναμη, δεν είναι προπομπός ότι μπορούμε να πάρουμε και άπειρη ενέργεια από αυτή.

----------


## spyropap

> vawya kon dios spyros, come sta ?? bene ? babene ?
> 
> si usted no desea compartir las cosas
> necesitamos que nos diga una y otra vez,,,,, 
> no me importa en absoluto lo que se hace y quι no hacer.



Αφού ενδιαφέρεσαι Νίκο να σε ενημερώσω.
Είμαι πολύ καλά, δεν μου λείπει τίποτα, έχω ότι θέλω και αυτό που δεν έχω δεν το θέλω.

Το εάν ενδιαφέρουν εσένα ή όχι, αυτά που φτιάχνω, δεν είναι σχετικό με αυτό το θέμα.

Και εμένα δεν με ενδιαφέρουν αυτά που γράφεις αλλά έχεις κι εσύ μια θέση στο καφενείο.

Δεν καταλαβαίνω τους ανθρώπους που ξεκινούν την ημέρα τους γράφοντας σε φορουμ.
Η δική μου ημέρα σήμερα ξεκίνησε με κολύμβηση στην θάλασσα.
Κολυμπάω καθημερινά από τις 10-11 το πρωί κ 6-7 το απόγευμα όταν ο ήλιος δεν με καίει.

Σήμερα ευχήθηκα να ήταν πάντοτε η θάλασσα ήρεμη και καθαρή όπως σήμερα.
Ίσως η καλύτερη θάλασσα του καλοκαιριού που είδα εφέτος. Πολύ ευχαριστήθηκα. 
Προτείνω και σε εσάς να πάτε για βουτιές.

Και άλλο ένα "αεικίνητο" σε διασκευή δίσκου 2.5"
Συνημμένο Αρχείο 36023Συνημμένο Αρχείο 36024

Είναι διασκεδαστικοί οι τύποι που επιμένουν πως δεν υπάρχουν αεικίνητα.
Είναι κάπως σαν αυτούς που επιμένουν πως δεν υπάρχουν εξωγήινοι.
Ε λοιπόν εγώ βλέπω παντού αεικίνητα και παντού εγωγήινους. Ίσως γιατί είμαι αεικίνητος κ εξωγήινος, χα..

----------


## katmadas

Im interested too spyropap...
Please give us more info...

----------


## Γιώργος Φυσικός

> Είναι διασκεδαστικοί οι τύποι που επιμένουν πως δεν υπάρχουν αεικίνητα.



τα έγραψα σοβαρά, όχι για διασκέδαση.

έχεις κάτι να προσθέσεις, πέρα από προσωπικούς χαρακτηρισμούς του στυλ "διασκεδαστικοί"; γιατί με αυτό δεν αποδεικνύεις οτι υπάρχουν αεικίνητα.

αν έχεις φτιάξει αεικίνητο, υπάρχει ήδη νόμπελ στο όνομά σου, τράβα διεκδίκησέ το άμα είσαι τόσο σίγουρος για τις κατασκευές αυτές.

----------


## patent61

Άσχετο αν η κατασκευή είναι χρηστική ή όχι και ασχέτως που με την έννοια του αεικίνητου συμφωνώ απόλυτα με την άποψη του Γιώργου (Φυσικός), η κατασκευή είναι πολύ ενδιαφέρουσα και θα ήθελα να μάθω λεπτομέρειες κατασκευαστικές και θεωρητικές. Έχει θεωρητικό υπόβαθρο, και το πάθος ενός ανθρώπου που του αρέσει το καινούργιο και το πρωτότυπο. Μπράβο Σπύρο.

----------


## spyropap

Σε παρακαλώ Γιώργο Φυσικέ βάλε με στην λίστα αγνόησης σου.  Σε παρακαλώ κάνε μου την χάρη να γράφεις εδώ και όπου αλλού θέλεις διασκεδαστικά μηνύματα. Εάν ήξερες τι γέλιο ρίχνω κάθε φορά που διαβάζω δικό σου γραπτό..

Δεν είναι κακό να μην σε εκτιμώ και να μην με συμπαθείς. Είσαι ελεύθερος να γράφεις την φυσική σου. Έτσι γίνεται το θέμα πιο πικάντικο. Μην φανταστείς όμως πως θα ασχοληθώ μαζί σου. 

+
Δημήτρη αυτή η κατασκευή είναι παλαιά (2011) και δεν αποδίδει ενέργεια.
Εφέτος ασχολούμαι με άλλες κατασκευές που είναι μεγαλύτερες και εκμεταλλεύονται τα μαγνητικά πεδία της Γης.
Αυτά είναι ερευνητικά παιχνίδια που εξασκούν το πνεύμα και χαρίζουν γνώση κ διαπίστωση.
Δεν πρέπει να περιμένετε από αυτά απόδοση που να ικανοποιεί τις ανάγκες σας.
Τα ενεργειακά συστήματα που αποδίδουν KW δεν παρουσιάζονται στο δίκτυο ως κατασκευές για αρκετούς λόγους που δεν αναφέρω εδώ.

Όσοι ενδιαφέρονται για ενεργειακά θέματα, συστήματα και μηχανές μπορούν να δουν την ταινία που προτείνω στο θέμα «ταινίες που μας άρεσαν».

----------


## patent61

> Δημήτρη αυτή η κατασκευή είναι παλαιά (2011) και δεν αποδίδει ενέργεια.
> Εφέτος ασχολούμαι με άλλες κατασκευές που είναι μεγαλύτερες και εκμεταλλεύονται τα μαγνητικά πεδία της Γης.
> Αυτά είναι ερευνητικά παιχνίδια που εξασκούν το πνεύμα και χαρίζουν γνώση κ διαπίστωση.
> Δεν πρέπει να περιμένετε από αυτά απόδοση που να ικανοποιεί τις ανάγκες σας.
> Τα ενεργειακά συστήματα που αποδίδουν KW δεν παρουσιάζονται στο δίκτυο ως κατασκευές για αρκετούς λόγους που δεν αναφέρω εδώ.
> 
> Όσοι ενδιαφέρονται για ενεργειακά θέματα, συστήματα και μηχανές μπορούν να δουν την ταινία που προτείνω στο θέμα «ταινίες που μας άρεσαν».



Το ξέρω Σπύρο ότι η κατασκευή αυτή δεν αποδίδει τόσο που να ικανοποιεί κάποιες ανάγκες. Ικανοποιεί όμως το αίσθημα της δημιουργίας και την χαρά της υλοποίησης θεωρητικών γνώσεων.

----------


## Γιώργος Φυσικός

> Σε παρακαλώ Γιώργο Φυσικέ βάλε με στην λίστα αγνόησης σου.  Σε παρακαλώ κάνε μου την χάρη να γράφεις εδώ και όπου αλλού θέλεις διασκεδαστικά μηνύματα. Εάν ήξερες τι γέλιο ρίχνω κάθε φορά που διαβάζω δικό σου γραπτό..
> 
> Δεν είναι κακό να μην σε εκτιμώ και να μην με συμπαθείς. Είσαι ελεύθερος να γράφεις την φυσική σου. Έτσι γίνεται το θέμα πιο πικάντικο. Μην φανταστείς όμως πως θα ασχοληθώ μαζί σου.




εσύ εδώ, σχολιάζεις εμένα.

εγώ όμως δεν σχολιάζω εσένα, σχολιάζω την κατασκευή

προσωπικά σχόλια δεν προχωράνε την υπόθεση, κράτα τα για τον εαυτό σου, και στο φόρουμ γράφε μόνο αυτά που έχουν σχέση με το θέμα.

αν σε πειράζουν αυτά που γράφω, δεν είναι δικό μου πρόβλημα, γιατί εγώ γράφω την αλήθεια. αν γράφω ψέματα ας αποδείξει κάποιος που κάνω λάθος... χωρίς σχόλια στο πρόσωπό μου

----------


## kpetros

με τη τρεχουσα τεχνολογια ειναι αδυνατο το αεικινητο 1ου βαθμου , ποσο μαλλον του 2ου ...οπου ειναι και το ζητουμενο της ολης υποθεσης ...
η αγνοια του ανθρωπου ειναι ακομα τοπ

----------

